# VA Beach - Colony or Clarion Beach Quarters?



## Joan-OH (Mar 12, 2007)

We are looking for week 19 and have found availability at both within our price range for a 2 bedroom.  The Colony is in the middle of it from what I remember with the Clarion being at the end of the boardwalk.  For those with VA Beach experience, which would you take and why?  

Also, Beach Quarters is unit 904-905, but I can't find a map showing me if this is ocean front or not.

Thanks

Joan-OH
jfr44001@gmail.com


----------



## elaine (Mar 12, 2007)

*are you talking about buying or renting?*

904-905 sounds like 2 units.  All are oceanfront.  Clarion is a converted Hotel.  WE like it b/c you can use Turtle Cay pool next door, which are great.  WE like being at the end, still on the boardwalk, but not in the thick crowds.  Depends what you are looking for.

I would think twice about buying a week 19----it should be an easy trade and pretty easy to rent from an owner---VA Beach is trying to become a 3 season resort---but it is really a Memorial Day-LAbor DAy place, with early June even being slow.


----------



## Joan-OH (Mar 12, 2007)

Actually, we are not buying, but renting.  Week 19 seems to be a hard week to find and I've looked all over.  There are plenty of week 18's and 20's, but only a few places in VA Beach with week 19.  We've stayed at Turtle Cay before, but we promised our girls Ocean Front (25th birthday for 1 and college graduation for the other - and probably our last family vacation).

Thank you for your input.  The reviews on this resort seem horrible, but we are pretty easy to please.  I expect musty, sandy, worn carpets at a beach location.   

Joan-OH


----------



## elaine (Mar 12, 2007)

*WE stayed a few years ago and thought it was fine*

you enter into the BR and LR is at the other end---think reverse of embassy suites.  LR has 1/2 fridge, small burner stove(don't know if oven) and ? if DW.  BUt it is ocean front---for a 25 yr old, thought, you might want colony--down where more action is.
We have small kids and love Clarion's location, but the Turtle Cay pools were the biggest draw.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 12, 2007)

The best t/s at The Beach for children is Turtle Cay hand down.

Enjoy your week at The Beach.


----------



## lweverett (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the Colony units will be much larger, as it was initially built to be condos and then sold as timeshares because at the time condos had a bad name at the beach.  All units will be oceanfront.  I have no knowledge of the condition of the units though.


----------

